# Need help coming up with a term for a magical occupation.



## Hainted (Jan 17, 2015)

I've got a modern fantasy setting and a character works for a corporation. Now the people who maintain the computers, and systems are IT or Information Technology but what would the magical equivalent of that be? You know the people who maintain the magic mirrors, and enchanted record books, etc...

Enchanted Technology, Information Magical, Information Enchanted....


----------



## 2WayParadox (Jan 17, 2015)

If it's a world that is based solely on magic, then I think it's fine to cal them 'engineer' or 'technician'.
If the world has both technology and magic, you can slap a magical in front.

The abbreviation for magical engineer could then be ME.
'I've called over the MEs already. They'll be here soon to fix the mirror."


----------



## LordFalco (Jan 17, 2015)

You could go with "gadgeteer" for a more video game feel. Those guys always gave me fits down in the dungeon.


----------



## Terry Greer (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd suggest something like arcane clerk or artificer.


----------



## Queshire (Jan 17, 2015)

My love of Exalted makes me partial to Sorcerer Engineer or Technician, though I also second Artificer for the D&D connotations.


----------



## Hainted (Jan 17, 2015)

It's a mixture of tech and magic so depending on the client it could be phone, e-mail, magic mirror, enchanted scroll, pixie delivery service, etc. ME could work but every time I see it I think Medical Examiner. My original idea was Magical Information Technologies but that's MIT. Maybe just MI. or Magical Information Exchange MIE


----------



## arbiter117 (Jan 17, 2015)

You could then get your Bachelor of Magical Sciences from MIT, work as arcane tech support answering messages through your crystal ball all day!


----------



## LordFalco (Jan 17, 2015)

I second the word "artificer". It's the one I use for an expert on talismans and scrolls, etc.


----------



## stephenspower (Jan 17, 2015)

I third "artificer."

I'm now going to write a story based on my initial misreading of that word, an "artisinal magician." He doesn't use your store bought common magic or even the professional grade stuff taught at the wizard colleges. He's does magic the old-fashioned way, the real way, cutting his own flora, crushing his own gems, making his own scroll paper and ink, so the magic means something again.


----------



## spectre (Jan 17, 2015)

Hrrrm.....Interns


----------



## Hainted (Jan 18, 2015)

Artificer is definitely what they are, but lacks the dehumanizing blandness of corporate-speak. It's like my day job used to be called Dock Worker, or Teamster but now I'm just a Material Handler(like every other non-management employee in the company)


----------



## mbartelsm (Jan 19, 2015)

Magic Operators?


----------



## Mythopoet (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd probably go with something like "Arcane Engineer".


----------



## evanator66 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thaumic Engineer? Intelligent Thaumics? You could try those with some form of sorcerer?


----------



## Snowpoint (Jan 25, 2015)

Custodian - they are considered part of the cleaning staff.

Arcane Custodian / Occult Custodian ... Something like that.


----------



## Delwyn (Jan 25, 2015)

If someone were to ask me - or if I was writing a story along those lines - I would probably call the person who maintains the magic mirror - a Mirtech, or Portal Division Coordinator or Portal operations? For the enchanted record books, maybe Akashic Registry or registrar. Just a thought! Good luck!


----------



## HabeasCorpus (Jan 25, 2015)

I think this would be an opportunity to create a particular title and term unique to your world - rather than a generic term, base it off something one of the underlying aspects of the job.  To take your example, IT, information technology is based around the idea of everything to do with the administration and facilitation of the transfer of information.  Perhaps there's a common denominator to what they'll be doing that could help you out?


----------



## FarmerBrown (Jan 25, 2015)

Magitech,  magic squad (instead of geek squad), arcangineer, sorcerator, conductor (stolen from Tales of Xillia)... And aethermaester!


----------



## Broken Drum (Jan 26, 2015)

Magniticians?
Thaumaticains?
Techomancers?


----------



## 2WayParadox (Jan 26, 2015)

The word engineer is derived from the Latin roots ingeniare ("to contrive, devise") and ingenium ("cleverness"). - wikipedia, 2015

Ingenium could be the name of the Corp, and Ingeneer could be magical engineers.

You're with Ingenium?
They're sending some Ingeneers.
****ing Ingeneers, I should've called my mother and she'd have done a better job.

Might work.


----------



## Delwyn (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought this on the way to work - Esoteric Division.


----------



## arbiter117 (Jan 26, 2015)

A Mugician  makes music with magic. Or an arcane-gineer


----------



## Hainted (Jan 26, 2015)

Forecasters try to see the future while clairvoyant means far seeing. I wanted to go with telecaster but that's a guitar.

Current Caster? Discerner? Espyer? Ovate Channeler? Informational Evocateur? Orphic Ingeneer? Which would make the initials O.I. which would make people refer to them as Oy! "Oy! get over here and fix my scrying crystal!


----------



## Addison (Jan 27, 2015)

Information Enchanted sounds like the name of a business or company. 
I have a character in my story who has a similar job. He works at a Hostel and helps to clean and repair magical items the tenants bring in. 

So I think, as your story is based on magic (Mine is Both) then the term Maintenance would be appropriate. Their job is to maintain. As there are branches and focuses of normal maintenance then maybe you could make similar branches for magical maintenance. Wand Maintenance, Spell Book Maintenance, Magic Mount Maintenance etc. 

If you're still stuck I suggest looking at Seventhsanctum.com . It's a site full of generators and one or two of them make these very titles, realistic or hilarious. 
I hope this helps. Happy Writing!


----------

